# Toro 824 OE 2 stage SB



## jaysea (Jan 11, 2021)

Just bought this 2 months ago, problem is wheels do not turn independently making it very hard to move around. It's not supposed to be this way is it? You can unpin the wheels but then you disconnecting it from the gear box no drive. How to fix.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

jaysea said:


> Just bought this 2 months ago, problem is wheels do not turn independently making it very hard to move around. It's not supposed to be this way is it? You can unpin the wheels but then you disconnecting it from the gear box no drive. How to fix.


If you want easier turning you pull the pin on one wheel. You will still have decent traction. That said I have both wheels pinned on my 826 and found it just took a little practice...never found it difficult to begin with but found it got eaiser with a little use. Turning it in snow is a lot easier than on dry pavement because you can skid it around. You have a nice blower.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

You need the 'OXE' model for the steering feature. The machine really does not need it in snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you have what's known as a locked axle in drag racing .there is no differential so both wheel have traction all the time which makes turning very hard, i would simply remove one pin to the outer hole and have 1 for traction 
yes you would have been better off with a auto turn model oxe or ohxe


----------



## jaysea (Jan 11, 2021)

captchas said:


> you have what's known as a locked axle in drag racing .there is no differential so both wheel have traction all the time which makes turning very hard, i would simply remove one pin to the outer hole and have 1 for traction
> yes you would have been better off with a auto turn model oxe or ohxe


Ok thanks guy's i just wanted to know if that was the way it was supposed to be, i'll just unpin one wheel for moving it around the garage. thanks again.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the Snowblower Forum!
Thank goodness you don't have a tracked model if you think moving wheels are hard! 😁


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF jaysea











jaysea said:


> Ok thanks guy's i just wanted to know if that was the way it was supposed to be, i'll just unpin one wheel for moving it around the garage. thanks again.


On yours as others have pointed out it's either an on or off situation. On some you can unpin both wheels for easy maneuvering. Out in the snow you'd want at least one pinned for assist. Moving around the garage I'd definitely pull a pin, maybe both. Out in the snow I've always had the wheels locked together and even on the big 32's it's never seemed that difficult to spin it around. Dry concrete, whole different story.
BTW, nice machine.

.


----------

